# More Strangeness



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

First, my car became fluent in German - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...al-discussion/74865-sprichst-du-englisch.html and now this.

Got in the CTD to drive home from the salt mine and the Radio/MyLink was dead. Black screen. Restarted the car etc, no joy, still dead. Drove home and pulled in the garage, turned off the car, and popped the fuse panel cover. No blown fuses. Put the key in the ignition ... let there be light. It's back.

This is a bit concerning. I've only 3100 miles on the car and two strange electrical incidents.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

couple days ago there was a thread aboot the touchscreen goin black...

for whatever reason, i decided to unplug my iphone cord from the usb and put in my usb stick,for the drive to the store... then i started the car, backed up

black screen...

turned car on off, unplug usb stick, etc....

drove home, restarted, screen works again and has since


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

boraz said:


> couple days ago there was a thread aboot the touchscreen goin black...
> 
> for whatever reason, i decided to unplug my iphone cord from the usb and put in my usb stick,for the drive to the store... then i started the car, backed up
> 
> ...


I do have an old iPhone 4s plugged in with all my tunes.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You are correct. I covered it here. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/82018-blank-mylink-touch-screen-how-fix.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> You are correct. I covered it here. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/82018-blank-mylink-touch-screen-how-fix.html


10-4

yeah, i didnt do any of that stuff in a certain planned manner, i was just trying to 'trip' it up, so it would work again....i membered reading a thread aboot it, but not the solution


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> You are correct. I covered it here. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/82018-blank-mylink-touch-screen-how-fix.html


Thanks so much for the link. I inadvertently did this after arriving home which I guess is why it is working now.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I inadvertently did this after arriving home which I guess is why it is working now.


The MyLink does some weird things sometimes. Mine decided one day it wasn't going to connect to any phone. Shut the car off and opened the door and closed it hoping it would reset, it didnt. Even stranger, even with the key out, the radio turned back on when I hit the power button. Let the car sit 10-15 minutes as that post says and all was fine after. It's a computer I guess.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Lately, mine wants to initialize the Navigation EVERY start-up... Ugh! Never did this before.

Tried looking through the touch screen menus and the Infotainment Supplement, but I haven't found a solution.

I just want to "EXIT" or "QUIT" Navigation... Give me a menu option!


----------

